# Help With Idea for a Betta Cave



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I just got a new betta last night. Yay! He's floating in a QT container right now because the poor guy has mild fin rot and I want to get that fixed before I introduce him to the tank.

In the meantime, my black kuhli loaches have pretty much claimed all the caves for their own. I'd like to make my as-yet-unnamed HM a cave of his own that only he will use and that will go nicely with my NPT 'style'. My idea was to take some plastic canvas, affix java moss to it with netting over the canvas, roll it up and suction cup it to the glass. Then I realized that the moss on the bottom of the cave won't get any light and will die a messy death. 

Anyone have any ideas as to what I can do to make the bottom of the cave look nice? I really don't want ugly plastic to be showing through.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

if you could find green plastic then it wouldn't be as bad as any other color or you could find a realistic looking fake plant and tie it around the bottom and have the moss on the top of the cave


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I got one of these at walmart...the opening on mine is a little bigger. its neat tho cuz after its been under the lights it glows a gentle green for a few hours. I like it cuz it has a natural look to it and seems cozy. I cant find the link for it on walmart.com but heres a link to one on amazon. dont know why is says 6pk cuz its only one cave but like I said u can prob find it in-store at walmart for this price or better 
http://www.amazon.com/Moon-Rock-Cave-Underwater-Galleries/dp/B005DOG66K/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I have one of those for my Betta as well. He doesn't go in it often, but every now and then I'll spy his head poking out as he just floats in there for a few minutes. 

I think for my next Betta I'll try one of those small plant pots that I see on here all the time, which is another idea, OP.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

NozzALa said:


> I have one of those for my Betta as well. He doesn't go in it often, but every now and then I'll spy his head poking out as he just floats in there for a few minutes.
> 
> I think for my next Betta I'll try one of those small plant pots that I see on here all the time, which is another idea, OP.


yeah I was thinking of trying the terra cotta pots as well if mine doesnt like this cave. Im still waiting for my fish to get here....

here's my tank  
[URL="







[/URL]

and here's my fish..Ima name him Chumlee I think hehehe
[URL="







[/URL]

here's the fish my buddy is getting in the same shipment. we got BOTH for a total of $38 including shipping!
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

What about a free floating cave? 

On another thread, RowdyBetta (another forum user) posted a picture of floating plastic mesh tubes that she'd made. I made my own, and all four of my guys love them. 
Get plastic craft mesh ($0.59 at Michael's). 
Cut a piece, then trim off any sharp edges. 
Roll it into a tube, and stitch it closed with either monofilament (fishing line) or thread. 
Spray paint it green with Krylon spray paint. 
Then, tie bits of Java Moss to it.
As the fish swims in/out of it, the tube tends to move in the water. This will allow it to turn slightly, which will expose the moss to the light. (Or, you could always just turn it yourself.)

The green tube at the top of his tank is the one that I spray painted. (Yes, he's about to swim into it!) I put another (white) one outside the tank, so you can see what it looks like before it's painted.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You can also use plastic tumblers (short, squat plastic cups), these are avail in a very wide array of colors, and you can get them at walmart, grocery stores, even Dollar General.  

I've also heard that you can use the fake moss that's made for terrariums in betta tanks. You'd just glue that on in the same way that you'd smoosh on the real moss, but you wouldn't have to worry about the light.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am seconding a free floating cave since many bettas often spend time at the surface he may not compete with the other fish there. You could just get a betta log. 
If you like the craft mesh. They do have craft mesh in colors so you don't have to buy any paint. If you use craft mesh be sure the ends are smooth so he doesn't scratch him self or tear fins. Sand paper or a nail file could help with that.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I've three of the glow caves. Raph loves his to no end. He's always in it, or on it. I've tons of pictures of him stickin his head out like "My House."
Rev loved his, too, before he passed.. 

I'd say build a multi-level one out of rocks and silicone adhesive. but.. I'm just crafty like that and love doing stuff like that. lol


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

SamJustice said:


> I've three of the glow caves. Raph loves his to no end. He's always in it, or on it. I've tons of pictures of him stickin his head out like "My House."
> Rev loved his, too, before he passed..
> 
> I'd say build a multi-level one out of rocks and silicone adhesive. but.. I'm just crafty like that and love doing stuff like that. lol


hope my boy likes his  guess we will find out tomorrow when he FINALLY gets here!!


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I like the idea of attaching fake leaves to the bottom. I'll have to see how it looks.

The moon rock cave is pretty cool, but I have plenty of caves at the bottom. The problem is that anything at the bottom gets used by my kuhlis, and I need something higher up that my betta can feel secure in.

The floating cave idea: I had actually considered just getting the floating betta log, but discarded the idea after I read reviews that the paint flakes off. My other concern, and this would apply to the floating craft mesh idea as well (which is a good one, BTW), is that it would get moved around by my HOB filter too much. I'm still working on baffling it properly, but even once I get the current fairly mild, I still wonder how much it would move around the tank. LittleBlueFishlets- if you have current, do you find this to be the case?

@Blue Fish- I already bought the java moss, so fake is a no go. I actually have some of those tumblers- I made a cave for my other tank by sawing the end off, but that one rests on the bottom and is covered with gravel.

@jadaBlue- I think I'm becoming an expert at sanding items for the tank, lol. Before I got real plants, I once spent two hours sanding the edges of silk plant leaves because I discovered that they snagged pantyhose.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have filters - but the mesh tubes are so light that my fish can push them. Miami doesn't seem to like it when his tube is against the glass. He swims through, then angles his body down which causes it to drift away from the side. 

Maybe you could use a suction cup to hold it in place. Or if you put moss on it, the extra weight might keep it from moving so much.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

What about the PetCo floating logs? http://www.petco.com/product/105898/Zoo-Med-Floating-Aquarium-Log.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

They have them in a small size and a larger one. Plus it floats so the loaches won't steal it for themselves

Or these: http://www.petco.com/product/121993/Penn-Plax-Hide-Away-Stackable-Stone-Aquarium-Ornaments.aspx?CoreCat=LN_FishSupplies_Decor


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have floating tubes made of craft mesh in my filtered 5gs both of my bettas love them, they did get moved around by the current quiet a bit but after I moved them next to a tall plant that reached the surface, they don't move unless the fish moves it (which they seem to enjoy doing)


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try the cave free floating. I can always add the suction cups later if it doesn't work, but my frogbit should keep it somewhat stable.


----------

